# All Slavic Languages: Forgive me, my love!



## mateo19

Hello everyone,

I am a Земфира fan and my favorite CD of hers is _Прости меня, моя любовь_. Transliteration, not phonetic transcription (thanks, Slavic One!):
Prosti menja, moja ljubov'. "Forgive me, my love".  I think this is not only a cool and possibly useful phrase, but it also lets us look at some important grammar.  I would love to compare this expression throughout the other Slavic languages.

I think the Slovak would be:

*Prepáč mi, láska moja!
*
(I don't know if "moja láska" or "láska moja" is better.  I just know a song by Elán that is titled "Láska Moja".)

Thank you very much for your replies!


----------



## hinko

Slovenian: Odpusti mi, ljubezen moja!

I think you could also use "oprosti" instead of "odpusti", but it wouldn't be as poetic.


----------



## slavic_one

mateo19 said:
			
		

> /prosti menja, moja ljubov'/


prasti minja, maja ljubof 



			
				mateo19 said:
			
		

> (I don't know if "moja láska" or "láska moja" is better.  I just know a song by Elán that is titled "Láska Moja".)


It's same, to me sounds better "láska moja", as well as in other languages (in which can also be both versions).

Croatian:
Oprosti mi, ljubavi moja.

Czech:
Promiň mi, lásko moje.


----------



## echo chamber

Macedonian: Прости ми, љубов моја. (prosti mi, ljubov moja)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish it would be:

_Wybacz mi, kochanie._

You would generally omit _mój_ (eng. _my_).


----------



## slavic_one

Piotr_WRF said:


> In Polish it would be:
> 
> _Wybacz mi, kochanie._
> 
> You would generally omit _mój_ (eng. _my_).



I too ought to thank for this answer, because I knew "wybacz", but wasn't sure for "kochanie" part. Actualy I thought about "kochana" (for female). Would that be right, "moja kochana"?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

slavic_one said:


> Actualy I thought about "kochana" (for female). Would that be right, "moja kochana"?



Yes, it would be correct, but I assume it's not used as much as _kochanie_.


----------



## kelt

Czech: _Promiň, lásko._


----------



## slavic_one

Piotr_WRF said:


> Yes, it would be correct, but I assume it's not used as much as _kochanie_.



So "kochanie" could be used both for male and female? Is it "moje kochanie" then for femininum?


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



kelt said:


> Czech: _Promiň, lásko._



Is _Promiň _that strong? I thoght that it was used only for more ordinary eventes. Is there any other option?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## mateo19

As always, Slavic One, I appreciate your attention to details! 
You are correction.  Since I wrote the slashes / slovo x / I should have put a phonetic transcription.  Of course, when I wrote "prosti menja, moja ljubov'", I meant for that to be the transliteration of the original script.  You are correct that "prasti minja, maja ljubof" is the correct phonetic transcription.  Thank you for pointing this out!

I wonder if Natabka is around to share the Ukrainian version with us?


----------



## slavic_one

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> 
> 
> Is _Promiň _that strong? I thoght that it was used only for more ordinary eventes. Is there any other option?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



You can use "odpustit" .



			
				mateo19 said:
			
		

> As always, Slavic One, I appreciate your attention to details!
> You are correction. Since I wrote the slashes / slovo x / I should have put a phonetic transcription. Of course, when I wrote "prosti menja, moja ljubov'", I meant for that to be the transliteration of the original script. You are correct that "prasti minja, maja ljubof" is the correct phonetic transcription. Thank you for pointing this out!



No problem Mateo!


----------



## kelt

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> 
> 
> Is _Promiň _that strong? I thoght that it was used only for more ordinary eventes. Is there any other option?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



You can use _Promiň mi..._, or _odpusť mi_ (as slavic one suggested). _Odpusť mi_ is definitely more formal, it depends on what you'd like to express.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

slavic_one said:


> So "kochanie" could be used both for male and female? Is it "moje kochanie" then for femininum?



Yes, it can be used for both sexes. Since _kochanie_ is neutrum, you would say _moje kochanie_. I admit that it sounds somewhat weird, maybe that's why you wouldn't use a possessive pronoun with it.


----------



## slavic_one

Piotr_WRF said:


> Yes, it can be used for both sexes. Since _kochanie_ is neutrum, you would say _moje kochanie_. I admit that it sounds somewhat weird, maybe that's why you wouldn't use a possessive pronoun with it.



Aha, so only "wybacz, kochanie!". Ok, thanks Piotr!


----------



## lavverats

In Bulgarian:
Прости ми, любов моя. [Pro'sti mi, lyu'bov 'moya]
or "....., моя любов." - it doesn't matter.


----------

